# Norwegian: increase my vocabulary



## Grefsen

*Jeg vil gjerne skrive på norsk* "I need to increase my Norwegian vocabulary."  

*Der er mitt "**delvis**"* (partial?) *forsøk:

Jeg trenger*  "to increase" *mitt **norsk **vokabularet.

*(When I used tritrans to look up increase there were nine possible translations.    )


----------



## Obil Tu

"Jeg trenger å utvide ordforrådet mitt" is the first sentence that comes to mind.

"Vokabular" isn't wrong, but it's perhaps more erudite in its latinate-ness, and personally I prefer using good old-fashioned Norwegian words when they exist (and in line with the sentence you want help with, I imagine you'd be happy to learn it!). "Ordforråd" would literally be "word supply" or "word stockpile" or something like that, which I think it's a nice image, at that. "Utvide" would mean "expand", literally, but it's something of a collocation together with "ordforråd" or "vokabular".


----------



## Obil Tu

(Oh, and of course you could say "det norske ordforrådet mitt". If you want to stick with "vokabular", it has to be "mitt norske vokabular" or "det norske vokabularet mitt" (our nice double definite).)


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> "Jeg trenger å utvide ordforrådet mitt" is the first sentence that comes to mind.


*Tusen takk for veldig raske svaret ditt.*  



Obil Tu said:


> "Vokabular" isn't wrong, but it's perhaps more erudite in its latinate-ness, and personally I prefer using good old-fashioned Norwegian words when they exist (and in line with the sentence you want help with, I imagine you'd be happy to learn it!).


  *Kult! *  



Obil Tu said:


> "Ordforråd" would literally be "word supply" or "word stockpile" or something like thaht, which I think it's a nice image, at that.


I agree.


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> (Oh, and of course you could say "det norske ordforrådet mitt"...


*Tusen takk for det!* 



Obil Tu said:


> If you want to stick with "vokabular", it has to be "mitt norske vokabular" or "det norske vokabularet mitt" (our nice double definite).)


*Nå tror jeg at jeg trenger en pause fra norsk.*  
(My brain is starting to hurt.    )


----------



## Obil Tu

grefsen said:


> *nå tror jeg at jeg trenger en pause fra norsk.*
> (my brain is starting to hurt.    :d )


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> "Ordforråd" would literally be "word supply" or "word stockpile" or something like that, which I think it's a nice image, at that. "Utvide" would mean "expand", literally, but it's something of a collocation together with "ordforråd" or "vokabular".


Prior to reading your post I wasn't familiar with the *norskord "forråd."*  The English translation for *forråd *provided by* lexin.no *is "store" and there was an example given of* det norske sammensatte ord* *"hermetikkforråd" *(store of tinned goods).

*Jeg liker beste oversettelsen av forråd som* "supply." "Stockpile" is another possible translation, but unfortunately my first association with "stockpile" is "nuclear weapons."


----------



## henbjo

Grefsen said:


> Prior to reading your post I wasn't familiar with the *norskord det norske ordet "forråd."*  The English translation for *forråd *provided by* lexin.no *is "store" and there was an example given of* det norske sammensatte ord* *"hermetikkforråd" *(store of tinned goods).
> 
> *Jeg liker beste oversettelsen av forråd som* "supply" *best*. "Stockpile" is another possible translation, but unfortunately my first association with "stockpile" is "nuclear weapons."



Jeg er enig med deg i at "supply" er den beste oversettelsen av "forråd". Fortsett å praktisere norsken din, den er veldig bra.


----------



## Grefsen

henbjo said:


> Jeg er enig med deg i at "supply" er den beste oversettelsen av "forråd". Fortsett å praktisere norsken din, den er veldig bra.


*Tusen takk for denne rettelsene og velkommen til nordisk språkforum henbjo. ***

*Også tusen takk for veldig positiv tilbaksmelding.* **


----------

